# Best manga villains



## Z (Aug 16, 2010)

Name the best manga villains ever created.

And also name the villain who takes the number 1 spot as best manga villain of all time.

Please also specify the manga


----------



## Blinky (Aug 16, 2010)

Griffith from Berserk


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2010)

INB4 haters.  

Hisoka.

Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Z (Aug 16, 2010)

Guys please tell me which manga the villain is from


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 16, 2010)

Redundant maybe but I always thought Vegeta was the coolest villain, when he was a villain.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Bilaal (Aug 16, 2010)

p-lou beat me to it


----------



## Sassy (Aug 16, 2010)

From Air gear 


*Spoiler*: __ 



SORA




Look at those eyes!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 16, 2010)

JJBA has the best group of villains: Dio Brando,Cars,ACDC and Yoshikage Kira 
Aji Tae from SAO 
Desty Nova from BAA
Shin and En from Dorohedoro


----------



## The Imp (Aug 16, 2010)

NinjaSassy212 said:


> From Air gear
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Look at those gay rollerblades.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 16, 2010)

I can think of a few...

Johann from Monster

Friend from 20th Century Boys

Aji Tae from Shin Angyo Onshi

Shira from Blade of the Immortal

Griffith from Berserk


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

I quite like amachi from psyren


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 16, 2010)

Burakubiirdo


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Look at those gay rollerblades.


Yeah cuz making tornnados with feet is gay  



Yog-Sothoth said:


> INB4 haters.
> 
> *Kuroro*
> Hunter x Hunter.



Sorry i had to


----------



## Millennium Creed (Aug 16, 2010)

Excluding my user namesake...


Light, from Death Note
Shishio, from Rurouni Kenshin.
The Millennium Earl from D. Gray Man.
Father from FMA: Brotherhood.
Freeza from the Dragon Ball series.
Hisoka from Hunter x Hunter.
Orochimaru from Naruto.

More to come.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2010)

Shishio Makoto - Rurouni Kenshin
Freeza - Dragonball
Dio Brando - Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Kira Yoshikage - Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, Part IV
Blackbeard - One Piece
Enel - One Piece
Johan Liebert - Monster
Younger Toguro - Yu Yu Hakusho 
Light Yagami - Death Note
Hao Asakura - Shaman King
Yami Bakura - Yu-Gi-Oh!
Hisoka - Hunter x Hunter
Kuroro Lucifer - Hunter x Hunter
Satan - Bastard!

As for the best of all time?

Eh...I can't say, although from listed my favorite is Dio.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 16, 2010)

Shishio is AWESOME.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 16, 2010)

Obviously Freeza.

Keith White and James Huang from Project ARMS. Takeshi Onimaru from Yaiba.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 16, 2010)

Shishio Makoto - Rurouni Kenshin
Freeza - Dragonball
Dio Brando - Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Shinobu Sensui = YYH
Enel - One Piece


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 16, 2010)

To reiterate what others have said:  Freeza from DB.

Blackbeard is up there as well after the events of the last arc.  Lucci was a decent villain as well.  Both from OP.

Dio Brando from JJBA obviously.
Griffith from Berserk.  
Millennium Earl from DG:M.
Best would be Freeza though, god damn he is awesome.


----------



## Fran (Aug 16, 2010)

This one. delicious trap 

I also love *Askeladd* from Winland Saga


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 16, 2010)

Midboss from Makai Senki Disgaea


----------



## Heretic (Aug 16, 2010)

Hisoka from HxH

may change it after some more thought


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 17, 2010)

When you read more into, Griffith isn't as bad as some would think. In fact, he could be considered more of a good guy than evil.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 17, 2010)

Yagami Light - Death Note

Akainu - One Piece

Blackbeard - One Piece

Aizen - Bleach

Ill edit if I can think of any more.

The best would have to be Light though imo.


----------



## Brian (Aug 17, 2010)

Johan Liebert (Monster)


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 17, 2010)

Who doesnt love johan


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 17, 2010)

Sensui - YYH

Meruem, Hisoka and Kuroro - HxH (yep, couldn't choose)

Griffith - Berserk 

Freeze - Dragonball


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 17, 2010)

naraku from inuyasha.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 17, 2010)

what the fuck?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 17, 2010)

Leon Sykes from Beck


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2010)

Aji Tae - Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 17, 2010)

gaarasbitch said:


> naraku from inuyasha.





i would say your trolling but you have a ulqshit avatar


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> When you read more into, Griffith isn't as bad as some would think. In fact, he could be considered more of a good guy than evil.



What has he possibly done to convince one of this?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 17, 2010)

Freeza
Shishio Makoto


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Crocodile even if he is becoming the antihero type.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 17, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> What has he possibly done to convince one of this?




*Spoiler*: __ 



As of now, every action that he's taken, subsequent to his rebirth, has been for the betterment of humanity, just as the IoE prophesied. He's ended the war with the Kushans, has all Apostles on a lesh, and for all intents and purposes, is doing nothing but good for the people of Midland.


The fate of the BoTH, while cruel and unforgivable, was preordained by a higher power (The IoE), for the sole purpose of Griffith becoming the 5th Godhand, so that he could bring either "pain or salvation" to mankind, and as of now, all of his actions point towards the latter.

That's basically the short version.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 17, 2010)

Madara from Naruto
Priscilla from Claymore
Griffith from Berserk


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sasuke


----------



## Unknown (Aug 17, 2010)

Hogoromo Gitsune from Nurarihyon no mago.
Every student from GTO...


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2010)

Dio Brando: JJBA.
Johan: Monster
Kiriyama: Battle Royale.
Yokoya: Liar Game.


----------



## Sen (Aug 17, 2010)

It depends what you mean by "best," do you mean which ones I like the most or which ones were the most successful/had the best plans/etc?

I'll try and answer with a mix of those traits anyway~

_Izaya_ from _Durarara!!_ (originally a Light Novel)- He starts out playing around with internet girls and meeting them irl, then driving them to suicide for fun (although at least the ones we see don't actually die, but it's likely that that wasn't the first time).  He's pretty vicious, even apparently tried to kill one of the few people he considered a friend (Shinra) before they were in high school and he's a total troll which crazy plans.  I think that he is a good villain because he is very good at manipulating people but I also really like him because he is very interesting (and I love his dynamic with Shizuo ).  He's also fairly successful in many of his plans (although typically not the big ones but overall I'd hate to have to meet him irl).  

_Sir Crocodile_ from _One Piece_ - I'm mostly saying him because he's pretty much my favorite OP character (so biased-ness).  But I also think that he makes a good villain since he's very strong but also pretty good at being a villain in general.  Plus his powers aren't too strong to the point where he just gets annoying as a villain.

_Mukuro Rokudo_ from _Katekyo Hitman Reborn_- Not a total villain exactly, but definitely the first villain that I found interesting in KHR and he's also not totally on the good side either.  His underlings are also very loyal to him (which I think is the mark of a smart villain since then they won't actually betray you), plus he's just interesting and I love his powers.  

_Shin_ from _Dorohedoro_ - I totally hated him at first because he had such a vicious form of magic (basically he can cut people up into pieces but they don't die, so they're like a head and a spinal cord or something stuck in a bag).  But I ended up really liking him after we learned a bit more about his past since we get to see his good side (also it should probably be noted that pretty much everyone in Dorohedoro is some shade of gray for the most part).  I really like how he ended up paying back someone who once saved his life, but at the same time he doesn't lose his evil persona.  

_Light Yagami_ & _L Lawliet_ from _Death Note_ - I consider them both villains on some level because Light isn't good but neither is L (although he'd probably be considered the good one).  The two of them though are just so brilliant and watching them come up with clever plans to foil each other (while not caring much about others, which is why I'd put them both as villains before heroes).  Both of them make an awesome villain and definitely made Death Note interesting, which is why I'd rank them as great villains.

_Yokoya_ from _Liar Game_ - Just like L and Light, Yokoya is pretty brilliant and Liar Game wouldn't be nearly as interesting without Yokoya to compete against.  I don't really like him as a character, but I think that he is a good villain because he's a genius and definitely plays the part of the villain well.

_Aji Tae_ from _Shin Angyo Onshi_ - Aji Tae was so evil and yet, there was something interesting and compelling about him at times too.  He was quite vicious and was very good at manipulating and turning people against each other.  Not one of my favorite characters, but I think I found him to be one of the most interesting villains in a series that I've read (SAO is one of my favorite manga, so he definitely made the plot interesting).

_Pluto_ and _Brau-1589_ from _Pluto_ - A great manga overall and he made things very interesting, especially at the end.  I definitely loved the manga and he was a great villain (although admittedly, not exactly a true villain since he was being controlled).  Also, I'd like to mention _Brau-1589_ from the same series as well, one of the only robots to ever kill a human, because I found him fascinating during the entire series even though he wasn't a main villain and mostly just seen randomly.

_Spirals_ from _Uzumaki_- Powerful, cruel, and disturbing, the element of the spirals definitely provided a good villain for the manga and basically created the entire plot.  Plus they were the most successful of all the villains that I've listed imo.  

_Orochimaru_ from _Naruto_ - Not my favorite character but I always found Orochimaru interesting and he made a good villain.  I like him also because he's not too insanely powerful like Madara seems to be, plus he is also vicious and intelligent as well.  Plus just something about him strikes me as an interesting villain, I still think that we'll see him (perhaps in the form of Kabutomaru) again as a villain.

~

My favorite villain out of all the ones listed would probably be Izaya (Durarara!!), although I'd say the best manga villain out of my list would be either the Spirals (Uzumaki) or Aji Tae (Shin Angyo Onshi).


----------



## Invidia (Aug 17, 2010)

I like Johan Liebert from Monster. Probably one of my favorite villains ever.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 17, 2010)

Freeza - Dragonball

Orochimaru - Naruto

Light - Death Note

Taguro - Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 17, 2010)

Medusa - Soul Eater
Madara - Naruto
Yagami Light - Death Note (altough I don't really consider him a villain)
Shishio - Rurouni Kenshin

EDIT: Freeza - DragonBall Z (how could I forget!)


----------



## Rikishi (Aug 17, 2010)

En from Dorohedoro
Blackbeard from One Piece


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 17, 2010)

Aizen from Bleach
Madara from Naruto
L from Death Note


----------



## Sferr (Aug 17, 2010)

Aizen. Yes, Aizen. Don't ask why, just he is.


----------



## Neelon (Aug 17, 2010)

Kira Yoshikage - JJBA (My favourite villain along with Meruem) 
Johan Liebert - Monster
Cars - JJBA
Kuroro Lucifer/Hisoka (Meruem will soon surpass them ) - Hunter x Hunter
Cell/Frieza - Dragon Ball Z
Saga - Saint seiya
Griffith - Berserk


----------



## Rene (Aug 17, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Even if the events from eclipse were preordained by the IoE, it's made very obvious that ultimately the choice was up to Griffith, he was given the choice between sacrificing the BoTH or living as a cripple for the rest of his life. Even before that choice, he practically described the BoTH as pawns and he maneuvered everyone to move as he pleased and according to his plan, which was the cause for his breakdown when Guts left since he hadn't accounted for that.

Ultimately Griffith chose to sacrifice the warriors that supported him through thick and thin, the people who were there for him and who went through hell and back for him, without even a second thought. Griffith sought nothing but absolute power and the ability to rule over a kingdom.

Out of spite, he decided to rape Caska in front of Gut's eye(s). Because even when he was crippled or in the event he couldn't gain the power to rule a kingdom he had accounted for settling down with Caska to live a quiet life, but when he noticed that Caska had fallen in love with Guts he was driven over the brink of despair. Then, like I said, he decided to rape Caska in front of Guts purely out of spite.

Even if you want to argue his recent deeds made up for it, don't forget that during the Tower of Conviction arc, he sacrificed hundreds of innocent lives to bring himself into this world. Because of being present in the world, the Astral plane started to overlap and monsters started to flow in from there. Remember that infamous scene with the trolls kidnapping and raping women, impregnating them. After which the trolls litteraly burst out of the women's stomach and eat them.

Due to achieving his plans by doing a reality warp on a planetary scale. This made monsters like this appear all over the world, look at the recent arc for example.




Anyways, the best villain by far is in my opinion Griffith from Berserk.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 17, 2010)

Rene said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Without  the risk of us getting into a huge discussion about this, just read through some of these threads:

zSHARE

They get pretty in depth about the whole topic.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2010)

Aizen from Bleach
Madara from Naruto
Naraku from Inuyasha


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 17, 2010)

Am I the first one to say Desty Nova? I mean, damn.

Dakki was also a great villain.

The pair Anotsu and Makie too. Although some boring people, namely Memos, will argue they're antagonists, not villains. Yes, I know they aren't exactly villains but who cares, they're awesome.


----------



## p-lou (Aug 17, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Am I the first one to say Desty Nova? I mean, damn.



no you dork try reading some posts

you'll find a few other answers that aren't johan or griffith


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hisoka>whatever you guys say


----------



## nightmarebegins (Aug 18, 2010)

Aizen.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 18, 2010)

Aji Tae! Hands down!!

From Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 18, 2010)

Most people already listed the villains I thought of.

I add:

Makaku and Zapan from BAA.

Isaoka from Sanctuary. Or is he only an antagonist? meh, who cares. Awesome cunning old bastard.

And maybe Friend from 20th Century Boys.


edit:Holy fuck I forgot

Alcantara from Aqua Knight. Not a villain? Who cares? He must be mentioned regardless.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 18, 2010)

p-lou said:


> no you dork try reading some posts
> 
> you'll find a few other answers that aren't johan or griffith



all i see is a wall of johans and grffiths and one good looking picture of chou koumei


----------



## willyvereb (Aug 18, 2010)

Kirei Kotomine - The mentor of all trolls. Although he's more a VN/LN villain than for a manga.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Former catholic priest with zealotic faith, experience as Executor and the biggest manipulator in two Grail Wars. He does evil exactly for the kicks and enjoys the suffering of people above everything. He backstabbed his own benefactor and staged Kariya's total breakdown amongst other things in the 4th War. Once he had a wife but he never felt any love for her and only chose her cause she had a terminal illness with great suffering(which in turn made him delighted). When she died he was upset since he wanted to kill her personally. 

In the fifth war he killed one of the Masters and took her servant. To note the amster in question were in good terms with Kiraei and treated him like a friend. She was dead wrong. Then depending on route she did various things. Most notably in UBW he manipulated Shinji, kidnaped Rin, ordered Illya to be killed and after his plan was about to complete he ordered his stolen Servant, Lancer to stab himself(with a Command Spell of course). And his end objective to summon the Grail and willingly free Angra Mainyu, which would've most probably resulted in the end of the world.

To his defense he was twisted from the birth. Due to some defect he couldn't enjoy what others called happiness and instead took joy in what to his belief was evil. He was in constant despair for a long period cause of that contradiction . His reason to unleash the materialization of all evils of the world was to prove his theory that a being unless can distinguish good and bad can't be called evil. Crazy? Right on the spot! To add he's a badass fighter(especially in Zero, busting through walls, having a bulletproof robe and Kiritsugu was downright terrified of him.). Yeah, he's pretty awesome character for a villain.


----------



## Agent (Aug 19, 2010)

Shishio from RuroKen
Light from Death Note 

;3


----------



## Sajin (Aug 19, 2010)

The Major from _Hellsing_, easily. Then again I never read Monster, Shin Angyo Onshi etc.


----------



## Ayakashi (Aug 20, 2010)

Griffith-Berserk
Shishio_RK
Kira Yoshikage-JJBA
Miyabi/Daimon from GTO
Askeladd-Vinland Saga
Rugi-Sidooh


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 20, 2010)

I second Kotomine for the lulz

I like the Millenium Earl as well.


----------



## Rene (Aug 20, 2010)

Well Kirei isn't really a manga villain. (personally I feel the Fate/Stay Night manga isn't that good) 

Though accounting for the LN and VN, he's a total badass villain. With quite some depth to him.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 20, 2010)

yeah, the FSN manga sucks balls but its a good excuse to mention Kotomine here.


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2010)

In no order

Perfect Cell - DB
Former Crimson King - Samurai Deeper Kyo
Aji Tae - Shin Angyo Onshi  
Johan Liebert - Monster
Dio Brando - JJBA
Younger Toguro - YYH
Adam Arclight - Needless
Enel - One Piece


----------



## Gabe (Aug 21, 2010)

Friezza DB
Orochimaru Naruto
L in Death Note ( Light was the main guy even thought he was a evil so L was the villain in a bizarre way)
Sensui - YYH


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmm..best manga villains...

Of course, Freeza (Dragonball) was great.
Shishio (Rurouni Kenshin) was also really good.
Griffith-I absolutely cannot wait until Guts rips him innard by innard.
Crocodile (One Piece)-I loved how he planned everything and would give opponents hope without telling them how there was no way to stop it from the beginning.

Inner Conflict (Parasyte)-Sorry, it's hard to point to a real _villain _in this manga (though there are plenty of awesome characters that fit the typical label), but I just love how even though the acts that the parasites commit are atrocious, all they're doing is surviving and Shinichi is constantly fighting with what he views as right, wrong---and ultimately what is human.

Yeah I know I didn't put down a lot, just felt like this right now.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 21, 2010)

Johan Liebert - Monster
Kuroro Lucifer/Meruem/Hisoka - HxH
Friend - 20th CB
Shira - BotI
Legato Bluesummers - Trigun
Griffith - Berserk
Dio Brando - JJBA
Yagami Light - Death note


----------



## Zaino (Aug 21, 2010)

Dio Brando/Yoshikage Kira-JJBA
Raoh-FotNS
Crocodile/Enel/Blackbeard-OP
Frieza/Daimou Piccolo-DB
Father-FMA
Former Crimson King- SDK
Younger Toguro-YYH


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've made this thread before...Oh well.

Villains: Johan Liebert
Friend(to an extent, won't put spoilers)
Desty Nova
Zapan
Dio Brando
Yoshikage Kira
Griffith
Hisoka
Kuroro Lucifer
Wrath
Makoto Shishio
Crocodile
The Riders of Havoc

Anti-heroes/antagonists:
Tetsuo Shima
Sasaki Kojiro
Jashugan
Princess Kushana
Alcantara
Hajime Saito

I like villains...


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 22, 2010)

Aji Tae - Shin Angyo Onshi

Obligatory repost of my gif of Aji Tae awesomeness


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 22, 2010)

The Anti-Spiral - Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Shishio-Rurouni Kenshin
Sensui- Yuyu Hakusho
Frieza- DBZ
Father-Fullmetal Alchemist

And my favorite:
Crocodile- One Piece


----------



## Lavender (Oct 21, 2011)

The Major from Hellsing, easily.



The things he did....gutwrenching.   Plus the fact that he always has this calm thing about him.   He doesnt ever really do anything ( he is the planner, the battalion makes his plans an reality.  But as it's said, guns dont kill people, people kill people. The battalion was in a way his gun. He pulled teh trigger. ), but he is responsible for the deaths of thousands, children, elderly, family's, and he gets off on it.    When the war started, he was drinking champagne like it was an big festive celebration, he goes all all orchestra later on and he does not give a darn about what happens too the people below, he's just laughing.  Thats....that's cold.    Pure villainy.

Plus he is the one villain i know who actually got what he wanted before he died..   He wanted an massive war, and he got an massive war.    The good guys couldnt stop that, even by killing him.  The damage had already been done.    



The fact that he does look like an evil Elton John isnt the main factor here.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 21, 2011)

Desty Nova - Battle Angel Alita
Aji Tae - Shin Angyo Onishi
Griffith - Berserk
Johan - Monster
Lee Yut-Lung - Banana Fish


----------



## KAM18 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hisoka/Kuroro- HxH
Sensui- YYH
Perfect Cell- DBZ


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 21, 2011)

Those Candy Candy bitches.


----------



## David (Oct 23, 2011)

From what I've read:

Light from Death Note (but I stopped only 20 chapters after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 death)
Griffith from Berserk
Alabasta Crocodile/Blackbeard from One Piece
Dio and Cars from JJBA

Special mention to Mozgus from Berserk for being so fucked in the head


----------

